# Possible move to Tennessee



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi All

Not sure is this is the right place to be posting this query but here goes...

I currently work for a company in the uk who are offering my family (wife and 4 kids) and i a relocation package to tennessee. I would prefer to try this on a temporary contract for say 12 months but they inform me this is not legal. Can anyone advise? Also what quality of living would a salary of $55000 provide considering rent, car etc needed? What are the schools like in Tennessee (Nashville area)? Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

August 2010 HHS Poverty Guidelines

Do the math. Roughly 25% tax leaves you 40-41k, 3.5k/mo.
Two cars plus insurance, rent, utilities, groceries, medical, school activities, ... 
Your housing location determins the public schools your kids attend. Generally the better the school the higher the cost of living. 

I never heard of a 12 months gig being illegal. Not cost effective maybe. What visa does the company plan to bring you over with?


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks twostep

Not sure about visa yet as they have only just given me the offer package. Initial discussions centred around a 12 month temporary option with the company providing pool car and paying the rent for the duration of our stay. 

I think they worked out the costs involved with this and are therefore trying to push a permanent relocation which obviously puts a lot of the cost back on me. Besides the salary they are offering a relocation package worth about $28000 but they are not providing for return flights to the uk or repatriation back to the uk if things fail to work out.

I would be keen to explore the 12 month option but feel the permanent thing is too risky. Just not sure what to do at this stage but i feel more negotiations are needed! All advice is very welcome.


----------



## terryfamily (Jun 3, 2011)

*Tennessee move?*

My husband, self, and 3 kids were relocated to Nashville TN from the UK 3 years ago and here's what we found compared to now living in Seattle:

Housing, very affordable in rent - especially compared to London
Schools, good schools in the Hendersonville area which is a suburb of Nashville

We were on 48000 a year prior to taxes and it was not enough for medical (560/month), car payment on a minivan (340/month), utilities and taxes, and food for us all. We really struggled on that. 

Additionally we needed a co-signer for mobile phones, car loans, and rental agreements as we had no credit. 

If you could get more, ask for it. 

Good luck!


QUOTE=dcarrothers;532722]Hi All

Not sure is this is the right place to be posting this query but here goes...

I currently work for a company in the uk who are offering my family (wife and 4 kids) and i a relocation package to tennessee. I would prefer to try this on a temporary contract for say 12 months but they inform me this is not legal. Can anyone advise? Also what quality of living would a salary of $55000 provide considering rent, car etc needed? What are the schools like in Tennessee (Nashville area)? Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

there is some information on income here

Income Data - State Median Income - U.S Census Bureau


I was a little surprised by the number. personally, why you might have to be a bit frugal, I would think anywhere over $50 k for a family of 4 would be a comfortable living standard anywhere in this US except for the very east and west coast areas. I live in indiana, very similar to tenn as a ref.

phil


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

philobert said:


> there is some information on income here
> 
> Income Data - State Median Income - U.S Census Bureau
> 
> ...


Memphis is a metropolitan city, growing like crazy, drawing finance and IT, 50\5k gross are not enough to feed a family of 6; not to mention start-up costs.
My concern would be the company's reaction to a 12 months temporary assignment. It does not sound like there will be a decent expat package in the works.


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

twostep said:


> Memphis is a metropolitan city, growing like crazy, drawing finance and IT, 50\5k gross are not enough to feed a family of 6; not to mention start-up costs.
> My concern would be the company's reaction to a 12 months temporary assignment. It does not sound like there will be a decent expat package in the works.


well...I've only lived here for a little over 50 years and raised 1 family (put the kid through college too)...

so maybe you know more than me. 

good luck with that.

cheers 


phil


----------



## bluemaze (Jun 5, 2011)

My family and I are also in the process of moving to Tennessee from the UK and I am in the exact same position as you wondering if we will be able to live comfortably over there.
Although I have been offered a position I am still waiting on what the financial package is and if relocation will be included in the offer.
I will be moving over on a L-1 visa(L2 for my wife and son) and if worst comes to worse I could apply for a transfer back when a position comes available back in the UK but I really can’t see that happening. My wife's sister and her family live in Georgia, about an hour and a half away and they have been there 15 years now and say they would never return. We have visited many times and love the lifestyle over there.

If would be good to stay in contact with you and see how you progress, if you have any questions for us please don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

philobert said:


> well...I've only lived here for a little over 50 years and raised 1 family (put the kid through college too)...
> 
> so maybe you know more than me.
> 
> ...


Again. Memphis is a metropolitan city and not a cheap place to live in. 50 years in one place means being settled, having a network, being able to call in favors. A family of six with none of it, not even credit history or a vehicle in boom town is a different ballgame.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bluemaze said:


> My family and I are also in the process of moving to Tennessee from the UK and I am in the exact same position as you wondering if we will be able to live comfortably over there.
> Although I have been offered a position I am still waiting on what the financial package is and if relocation will be included in the offer.
> I will be moving over on a L-1 visa(L2 for my wife and son) and if worst comes to worse I could apply for a transfer back when a position comes available back in the UK but I really can’t see that happening. My wife's sister and her family live in Georgia, about an hour and a half away and they have been there 15 years now and say they would never return. We have visited many times and love the lifestyle over there.
> 
> If would be good to stay in contact with you and see how you progress, if you have any questions for us please don’t hesitate to ask.


Chattanoga?


----------



## bluemaze (Jun 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> Chattanoga?



Good call, how did you guess?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

philobert said:


> there is some information on income here
> 
> Income Data - State Median Income - U.S Census Bureau
> 
> ...


You are correct. My son, wife, and 3 kids lived in Tennessee quite comfortably on far less than 55K. They lived just outside of Jackson TN in a new area. They were able to buy a new house, etc. That was 4 years ago. The last 4 years, they have lived in Texas on basically the same salary. With child credits etc., they actually did not pay any income tax, and received money instead. They just recently moved to Monterey, CA and live quite well on 60K.


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Its good to hear the opinions from experienced people and its really appreciated.

I have raised my concerns with the company and they are now exploring if a 12 month secondment is a viable option for them. This means they are more likely to be paying rental cost, pool car etc for all of us which is what was initially discussed when they asked if i was interested in working in Tennessee. 

We as a family would be keen to explore the 12 month option with a view to possible relocation. Its just a case of sitting tight and seeing what they offer next.

I would be interested to know how much the schools differ between America and UK as this is also a concern. My eldest girl is 7yrs old and i have boy/girl twins aged 4.

Thanks again
Derek


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> You are correct. My son, wife, and 3 kids lived in Tennessee quite comfortably on far less than 55K. They lived just outside of Jackson TN in a new area. They were able to buy a new house, etc. That was 4 years ago. The last 4 years, they have lived in Texas on basically the same salary. With child credits etc., they actually did not pay any income tax, and received money instead. They just recently moved to Monterey, CA and live quite well on 60K.


all things being equal...and i've been to those other places, but "Monterey"....very nice!

very nice ineed!

cheers 

phil


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

dcarrothers said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Its good to hear the opinions from experienced people and its really appreciated.
> 
> I have raised my concerns with the company and they are now exploring if a 12 month secondment is a viable option for them. This means they are more likely to be paying rental cost, pool car etc for all of us which is what was initially discussed when they asked if i was interested in working in Tennessee.
> 
> ...



btw, Appreciate the sports of euro town. it's all good. but you shoud begin to teach them (both) how to throw a ball, frisbee, oblong footie etc.. it will go much better for all.

really.

just a suggestion.

cheers

phil


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

philobert said:


> all things being equal...and i've been to those other places, but "Monterey"....very nice!
> 
> very nice ineed!
> 
> ...


Yes, Monterey is a great area. Our son is the Head coach of the men's soccer program at California State University Monterey Bay "CSUMB". He is very happy to be back in California. We were just up there for a week to visit him.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dcarrothers said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Its good to hear the opinions from experienced people and its really appreciated.
> 
> I have raised my concerns with the company and they are now exploring if a 12 month secondment is a viable option for them. This means they are more likely to be paying rental cost, pool car etc for all of us which is what was initially discussed when they asked if i was interested in working in Tennessee.
> 
> ...


Talk to the folks on city-data.com. A fairly chatty bunch. Please consider that Jackson and Memphis are on two planets when it comes to commute, cost of living.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> Talk to the folks on city-data.com. A fairly chatty bunch. Please consider that Jackson and Memphis are on two planets when it comes to commute, cost of living.


The OP was talking about Nashville which is much different than Memphis. There are a lot of nice affordable areas around Nashville.


----------



## Couple from Colorado (May 15, 2011)

I am from Tennessee originally and I can say that it is the most backwards place you will ever live. Then again, I may be biased here. It is extremely religious, with the locals knocking on your door to see 'what church you belong to and if you want to go with them to visit their church'. If you have never lived in this environment, you will have a tough time. The locals won't take NO for an answer. They see it as their moral obligation to keep knocking on your door to get you to go to their church. Not kidding here. Creationisim is taught in the public schools and you had better never mention evolution or you will be an outcast. Also, don't mention to them if you ever agree with Democrats - that's a VERY BAD TOPIC among the locals. They are very serious and devout Republicans and don't like those with diferent opinions. That's just the Southern mindset.
My cousins still live in Nashville and I grew up in Jackson, not too far from Memphis, and also lived in Memphis for many years. The farther east you go in the state, the more relgious and nonsensical it gets. East Tennessee was able to pass a bill that wouldn't allow west Tennessee to have casinos that would have generated money for the state state. They passed out pamphlets in churches that told the congregation how to vote to defeat this measure, as gambling is considered a sin.
I just wanted to give you the insider's opinion on the area. Maybe you'll love it there but most of the people originating from outside of the South that I have met leave within 5 yrs. I met so many that said that they had had enough of it. The locals will be nice to your face until you say the wrong thing. Then you will never be treated with anything other than hostility for having a different opinion, I'm sad to say. Extrememly backwards and conservative area of the country, where outsiders are not welcome. 
I left Tennessee and I am seen as an outsider because I chose to leave. My ancestors even founded the state many, many years ago and I am still an outsider. Most Tennesseans never leave the state even on vacation. So they have no concept of anything outside of their local areas and think that everyone in the world should believe exactly as they do. Please be aware of this before you make your final decision.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bluemaze said:


> Good call, how did you guess?


L1, TN - there are only a handfull of employers close to the GA border:>)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> The OP was talking about Nashville which is much different than Memphis. There are a lot of nice affordable areas around Nashville.


I stand corrected. Having worked the TN employment market for eight years - even frugally OP cannot make it with six people and one paycheck.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Couple from Colorado said:


> I am from Tennessee originally and I can say that it is the most backwards place you will ever live. Then again, I may be biased here. It is extremely religious, with the locals knocking on your door to see 'what church you belong to and if you want to go with them to visit their church'. If you have never lived in this environment, you will have a tough time. The locals won't take NO for an answer. They see it as their moral obligation to keep knocking on your door to get you to go to their church. Not kidding here. Creationisim is taught in the public schools and you had better never mention evolution or you will be an outcast. Also, don't mention to them if you ever agree with Democrats - that's a VERY BAD TOPIC among the locals. They are very serious and devout Republicans and don't like those with diferent opinions. That's just the Southern mindset.
> My cousins still live in Nashville and I grew up in Jackson, not too far from Memphis, and also lived in Memphis for many years. The farther east you go in the state, the more relgious and nonsensical it gets. East Tennessee was able to pass a bill that wouldn't allow west Tennessee to have casinos that would have generated money for the state state. They passed out pamphlets in churches that told the congregation how to vote to defeat this measure, as gambling is considered a sin.
> I just wanted to give you the insider's opinion on the area. Maybe you'll love it there but most of the people originating from outside of the South that I have met leave within 5 yrs. I met so many that said that they had had enough of it. The locals will be nice to your face until you say the wrong thing. Then you will never be treated with anything other than hostility for having a different opinion, I'm sad to say. Extrememly backwards and conservative area of the country, where outsiders are not welcome.
> I left Tennessee and I am seen as an outsider because I chose to leave. My ancestors even founded the state many, many years ago and I am still an outsider. Most Tennesseans never leave the state even on vacation. So they have no concept of anything outside of their local areas and think that everyone in the world should believe exactly as they do. Please be aware of this before you make your final decision.




???
Nobody ever pressured me to go to their or a church for that matter. Just the opposite we were invited and accepted even though we are a bit off center. Gambling is not my cup of tea. Come to TX if you want to talk about evolution and politics:>)


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I have lived most of my life in San Diego and the San Francisco Bay area which are very diverse, especially the San Francisco Bay area. I love both areas though I am conservative. Having said that, my wife and I also enjoyed the times we have spent in both Tennessee and Texas. We have spent a lot of time in both states. It is all what you make it. I don't pay any attention to people that rant and rave about the politics of an area whether it be liberal or conservative or whatever. All they are doing is showing their own prejudices and bias.

I have lived in 4 different countries and in many states from one coast to the other. My wife and I definitely prefer California but we have enjoyed everywhere we have been.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

I lived in TN for three years, just south of Nashville in Franklin. CONSTANTLY was asked where I went to church--it seemed to be the Nashville/Franklin version of "How do you like living here?" And I was invited to visit many a church. 

That said, in the end, I did make many wonderful friends who didn't care that I didn't belong to a church (or carry a Bible around with me in a carrying case). Downtown Franklin is a very cute little town with great restaurants and shops.

The Williamson County Schools are good--hence my living in Franklin. The cost of living is higher than a lot of other places in TN (in 2008 it had the 17th highest median household income in the country), but it's not impossible to find a good place for a reasonable price. McKay's Mill is a nice subdivision with houses across a range of prices that's really good for families with kids.


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

bluemaze said:


> My family and I are also in the process of moving to Tennessee from the UK and I am in the exact same position as you wondering if we will be able to live comfortably over there.
> Although I have been offered a position I am still waiting on what the financial package is and if relocation will be included in the offer.
> I will be moving over on a L-1 visa(L2 for my wife and son) and if worst comes to worse I could apply for a transfer back when a position comes available back in the UK but I really can’t see that happening. My wife's sister and her family live in Georgia, about an hour and a half away and they have been there 15 years now and say they would never return. We have visited many times and love the lifestyle over there.
> 
> If would be good to stay in contact with you and see how you progress, if you have any questions for us please don’t hesitate to ask.


Hi All

Its been while since i last posted but my company has finally came back with the offer of a 12month temporary assignment in Tennessee. This includes them paying $1500/month on either rent or utilities combined, medical insurance for entire family (including dental), providing use of car for the duration, company credit card, mobile phone, $4500 for household incidentials and an additional payment of £750 before tax. This is on top of a salary of £27000/yr.

Any opinions or thoughts on this deal or the cost of living in Tennessee compared to the UK would be greatfully received. 

Thanks
Derek


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you'll do quite well with that!

Good luck with the move!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

dcarrothers said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its been while since i last posted but my company has finally came back with the offer of a 12month temporary assignment in Tennessee. This includes them paying $1500/month on either rent or utilities combined, medical insurance for entire family (including dental), providing use of car for the duration, company credit card, mobile phone, $4500 for household incidentials and an additional payment of £750 before tax. This is on top of a salary of £27000/yr.
> 
> ...


That is an excellent package and you will be able to live very well. Basically all your essentials are paid for so your salary will be discretionary income.


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. 

The company are basically going to want us out there as soon as the L visa is approved so the next thing i need to hassle everyone about is accomodation and schools.

I will be working near springfield so if anyone has suggestions on areas, schools etc i would really appreciate it. Obviously the company have rental contacts over there but i want to make sure things are right for us. I will be heading to US for a business trip prior to my 12 assignment commencing so i will have time to have a look about and get as much organised then as possible.


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

I had to look up Springfield, it's a tiny little dot northwest of Nashville.

It looks like there are some nice communities northeast of Nashville, it would be about a 20 mile commute to Springfield but you'd be going in the opposite direction of the rush hour.

I would guess that Hendersonville or Madison would offer good choices in schools if you didn't want to live in Nashville proper.


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

WilsonP said:


> I had to look up Springfield, it's a tiny little dot northwest of Nashville.
> 
> It looks like there are some nice communities northeast of Nashville, it would be about a 20 mile commute to Springfield but you'd be going in the opposite direction of the rush hour.
> 
> I would guess that Hendersonville or Madison would offer good choices in schools if you didn't want to live in Nashville proper.


Thanks

I will be heading over there on a business trip soon so that i can sort out areas, accomodation and schools prior to our arrival. Basic food seems quite expensive compared to UK. Is this the case?


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

dcarrothers said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will be heading over there on a business trip soon so that i can sort out areas, accomodation and schools prior to our arrival. Basic food seems quite expensive compared to UK. Is this the case?


It really depends on where and how you shop. Some of the big grocery store chains have great prices, and using Costco to stock up is a great way to go. My husband, who's English, says the prices at our small neighborhood markets are definitely pricier than UK supermarkets.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Will the 750 be a monthly add on to your salary? I did not see anything about medical/dental insurance. With four kids a must! How much will that set you back?
Have you considered that your wife will need the car all day? From getting the kids around to grocery shopping to doing anything outside the house. There is no public transportation. Do not even consider the idea of a bicycle:>)
At least town has two grocery stores. WalMart is soso and Kroger is pricey aside from weekly specials which can be a bear to figure out.
Unless you plan on private schools your kids will attend the school your residence is assigned to. And public school may be free of charge but count on several hundred dollars per child per year in mandatory supplies, field trips, teacher presents ...
Did you work something out in regards to household goods and family getting to the US and back to the UK?


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

twostep said:


> Will the 750 be a monthly add on to your salary? I did not see anything about medical/dental insurance. With four kids a must! How much will that set you back?
> Have you considered that your wife will need the car all day? From getting the kids around to grocery shopping to doing anything outside the house. There is no public transportation. Do not even consider the idea of a bicycle:>)
> At least town has two grocery stores. WalMart is soso and Kroger is pricey aside from weekly specials which can be a bear to figure out.
> Unless you plan on private schools your kids will attend the school your residence is assigned to. And public school may be free of charge but count on several hundred dollars per child per year in mandatory supplies, field trips, teacher presents ...
> Did you work something out in regards to household goods and family getting to the US and back to the UK?


Hi twostep

Company is paying full medical/dental insurance for the entire family and yes the £750 is in addition to yearly salary of £27000. The company have some furniture in storage anyway but they are also allowing me $4500 to spend on extras but i hope to rent furnished. They are paying for the outward and return flights plus one return journey during the year. The car situation will depend on the ability to share a lift to work but it is something i am aware of. I think i've done ok out of them.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dcarrothers said:


> Hi twostep
> 
> Company is paying full medical/dental insurance for the entire family and yes the £750 is in addition to yearly salary of £27000. The company have some furniture in storage anyway but they are also allowing me $4500 to spend on extras but i hope to rent furnished. They are paying for the outward and return flights plus one return journey during the year. The car situation will depend on the ability to share a lift to work but it is something i am aware of. I think i've done ok out of them.


Your wife is a brave woman but it will work out. She will discover yard sales in no time and probably have a good time at it! 

Good luck to you and your family! Please keep us posted!


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

You can go to Winndixie.com or publix.com and use the store finder function to select a store in Nashville, or another town. Then you'll be able to view their weekly specials. Those are the two biggest grocery stores in the South.

That should give you an idea of some prices for reference. There will almost certainly be farmer's markets etc. in the area as well.

You'll do fine, good luck.


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

*Move to Tennessee*

Hi All

Sorry its been a while since my last post but things have been fairly hectic here. 

We are currently in the Visa application process for our move out to Tennessee. I will actually be there towards the end of September for some meetings and to look at areas, schools and homes. I envisage the big move to be around early November.

I am seriously considering Hendersonville as a place to live as there seems to be plenty to do and the elementary schools appear to be very good. Any thoughts or does anyone have 1st hand experience of this area?

Cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dcarrothers said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry its been a while since my last post but things have been fairly hectic here.
> 
> ...


It used to be part of my territory:>) I can only tell you what I would do. Pull up banks in Hendersonville and pick a community bank such as Bank of Hendersonville. Waltz in there, ask for the branch manager (I would go for the president) and tell him/her the story of your move to the US and ask for assistance. Bankers are gossips, bankers are on every board from safe-the-whales to girl-scout-cookies. They know their market.


----------



## dcarrothers (Jun 1, 2011)

twostep said:


> It used to be part of my territory:>) I can only tell you what I would do. Pull up banks in Hendersonville and pick a community bank such as Bank of Hendersonville. Waltz in there, ask for the branch manager (I would go for the president) and tell him/her the story of your move to the US and ask for assistance. Bankers are gossips, bankers are on every board from safe-the-whales to girl-scout-cookies. They know their market.


Thanks twostep.

Wow, i've just seen the size of the houses in Clarksville and again the elementary school has great reviews.

Thanks


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

There is a Walmart Supercenter in Hendersonville which will have lower prices than the super markets. There is probably a Sam's Club and/or Costco that have excellent prices as well.


----------



## Couple from Colorado (May 15, 2011)

twostep said:


> ???
> Nobody ever pressured me to go to their or a church for that matter. Just the opposite we were invited and accepted even though we are a bit off center. Gambling is not my cup of tea. Come to TX if you want to talk about evolution and politics:>)


You were lucky, then. I was born there and lived there for 40 years. I know what the Tennesseans do personally. I saw good, professional people fired because they weren't Christian.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Couple from Colorado said:


> I am from Tennessee originally and I can say that it is the most backwards place you will ever live. Then again, I may be biased here. It is extremely religious, with the locals knocking on your door to see 'what church you belong to and if you want to go with them to visit their church'. If you have never lived in this environment, you will have a tough time. The locals won't take NO for an answer. They see it as their moral obligation to keep knocking on your door to get you to go to their church. Not kidding here. Creationisim is taught in the public schools and you had better never mention evolution or you will be an outcast. Also, don't mention to them if you ever agree with Democrats - that's a VERY BAD TOPIC among the locals. They are very serious and devout Republicans and don't like those with diferent opinions. That's just the Southern mindset.
> My cousins still live in Nashville and I grew up in Jackson, not too far from Memphis, and also lived in Memphis for many years. The farther east you go in the state, the more relgious and nonsensical it gets. East Tennessee was able to pass a bill that wouldn't allow west Tennessee to have casinos that would have generated money for the state state. They passed out pamphlets in churches that told the congregation how to vote to defeat this measure, as gambling is considered a sin.
> I just wanted to give you the insider's opinion on the area. Maybe you'll love it there but most of the people originating from outside of the South that I have met leave within 5 yrs. I met so many that said that they had had enough of it. The locals will be nice to your face until you say the wrong thing. Then you will never be treated with anything other than hostility for having a different opinion, I'm sad to say. Extrememly backwards and conservative area of the country, where outsiders are not welcome.
> I left Tennessee and I am seen as an outsider because I chose to leave. My ancestors even founded the state many, many years ago and I am still an outsider. Most Tennesseans never leave the state even on vacation. So they have no concept of anything outside of their local areas and think that everyone in the world should believe exactly as they do. Please be aware of this before you make your final decision.


Oh COME ON! Creationism is not taught in public school! If they do they are subject to the same fines and laws as every other public school in the US. I have lived in the South for the past 30 years and I am agnostic. We have not had anyone knock on our door ever. When I was a child and first moved to Chattanooga in the 60's we had 1 person who did and wanted to know if I had been saved. Yes, Tennessee is a very Conservative Old Boys Part of the Country. But your politics need not be shared with your neighbor nor do your religious beliefs. 

I have an Obama bumper sticker on my SUV and no one has ever said a word to me about it.

Tennessee is not the same place that it was 40-50 years ago, it is a diverse environment just as the rest of the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Couple from Colorado said:


> You were lucky, then. I was born there and lived there for 40 years. I know what the Tennesseans do personally. I saw good, professional people fired because they weren't Christian.


There is no such thing as "The Tennesseans - you know what they do personally". A whole bunch of folks live in TN. You saw improper and/or illegal behavior and stood by? I have worked with professionals in TN for ten years. Some parts of the state are boom town USA while others try to preserve some of the country feeling and living. Religion is part of daily life for a large part of the population. You do not have to share in that.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

twostep said:


> There is no such thing as "The Tennesseans - you know what they do personally". A whole bunch of folks live in TN. You saw improper and/or illegal behavior and stood by? I have worked with professionals in TN for ten years. Some parts of the state are boom town USA while others try to preserve some of the country feeling and living. Religion is part of daily life for a large part of the population. You do not have to share in that.



Exactly, we have many friends that are religious and many who are not. Not one of the religious friends has ever even asked us about our beliefs or asked us to join them at church. Religion is not a subject that is brought up in conversation.

Our son is openly an atheist at school and has yet to have any issues from his non belief. I talked with him last night and he told me that not one teacher ever tried to teach creationism, that what he was taught was acceptance of everyone and everyone's beliefs and of course evolution.

I am not saying that Tennessee does not have any Religious zealots, of course it does as does every State in the Union.

I am saying that your experience(Couple in Colorado) is not everyone's experience in Tennessee.


----------

